# Which of these would be best for rats?



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey everyone, I would really like to get some rats towards the end of the year/early next year so I'm doing all my research before I get any (will be getting some from a rescue when I do) And want to start buying lots of lovely toys and things in preparation too!

I have been looking at cages and just wondered which of these you think would be best. Or if none of them are, some suggestions for anything better would be great.

Essegi Small Pet Cage Baffy 120 3-storied - Great deals at zooplus
I really like this cage but I am just worried that each level isn't high enough for rats as I know they like to climb. Would this be ok though? This cage is my 1st choice as I love it, but if it's not suitable I will get something else.
Also would it be big enough for 3-4 rats? As I would love to get a group of them.

Ferplast Furet Tower Ferret Cage | JustCages.co.uk

Montana Degu Boston Small Mammal Cage | JustCages.co.uk

Oh also, for lining the cage would newspaper and then megazorb on top be ok?
If not, what do you use?

Sorry for all the questions, I just want to know how to do things right.

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a Liberta Explorer, it's HUGE! I currently have 7 in there.

I did have a Furet Plus which held about 3.

Jenny rats are good too

I used finacard which can be bought in bales, or biocatlet cat litter

well done for going to a rescue


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Not so sure that the first cage you posted would be appropriate cause as you said rats do like to climb and I dont think each level will be high enough for them. Looks more like a guinea pig cage than a rat cage. The other 2 cages would be better. I love the look of the Furplast Furet Tower.

Have you had a look the explorer or the savic royal suite? If you have the money for it then I would defo go for the SRS but if not then I would say the explorer would be the next best thing. I could post you a pic of my explorer if you want?

Oh and good on you for deciding to take on rescues:thumbup:.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

depends how many rats you want. if you only going to get 2-3, you could get a freddy 2, freddy max, jenny or a chi chi 2 cage. if you plan on having 6 or more, then go for a furet tower, or an explorer.

I use finacard as substrate for mine. it is economical, a £13.99 bale lasts me 6 months. I then use 100% paper based cat litter from finacard company as litter in the corners.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

think the bars on the 1st cage might be a little too wide for baby rats as really that cage is designed for rabbits/guinea pigs.

the new jenny kd rat cage is good for upto 4 rats,take a scroll down on this web page.you'll find a fair few rat cages.
Rat Cage, Rat Cages - UK shop for all rat stuff! : Buy Online Now from www.EquineCanineFeline.com Horse & Pet Products UK, Pet accessories and equestrian supplies for all cats, dogs, rats, rabbits, ferrets, hamsters, ponies and horses

or here.the 1st cage on this web page i hate cuz it has wooden ledges that will in time stink to high heaven as rats like to pee on things and the wee will soak right through.
Pet World Direct Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages

or the freddy rat cage
Savic Freddy 2 Rat / Ferret Cage | JustCages.co.uk

it just all depends on how many rats u want,the more rats the bigger the cage.

rat calculator shows just how many u can fit per cage
Fancy Rats | Information | | Cage Calculator

and remember rats like to live in pairs or groups but u already know this 

as for bedding i use this
ECOBED CARDBOARD BEDDING (22 KG)

it lasts me about 3-4 months but i do have 4 cages to clean out,and then bio catlet litter which is paper based
Bio-Catolet.co.uk - Bio-Catolet cat litter - Product Availability

u can buy from most pet shops

don't use wood pellets as when these get wet with urine break down to a dusty substance and also has a strong scented pine smell which aint good for rats respiratory systems.

hope all this has helped
amy


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone  Very helpful.

I think it's gonna be the Ferplast Furet that I get. I put in the measurements for the cage and one calculator said it holds 4 rats and one said it holds 13 rats! So I'm guessing 3-4 would be ok in the Ferplast cage? I don't want the poor things to not have enough room.

Will also find some finacard or ecobed and bio-catolet.
Do rats actual go to the toilet in a corner toilet then? Or do they just go where they want to?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

blue butterfly said:


> Do rats actual go to the toilet in a corner toilet then? Or do they just go where they want to?


My boys wee in their hammocks and on the shelves, but they poo on the litter in the corners.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Have to say that Montana cage looks really nice & its a lot cheaper than it was a few months ago


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

i soo want an explorer for my girls and then obv id get way more! or a tower!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I have the Baffy cage for my bucks, and it is only suitable for big adult breeder bucks, as with any 1" bar spaced cage, it's not going to be any good for smaller rats, or kittens and does.

I would consider seeing if you can go and see the Furet tower in person before you buy. My experience with a Furet XL (which is the same as one level of the tower) was that it was impossible to fill, impossible to access to clean, impossible to get rats out of if they didnt want to come out, and impossible to move from one room to another, so needed completely dismantling to clean it every week. I wouldn't have another one if someone paid me! :scared:

If you're only having 3-4 rats, then I'd consider something like the Critter 3 (another love it or hate it cage but it is all metal so cant be chewed), a Furet Plus (not as deep from front to back as the XL or tower), a Samo cage or similar.

While it is always a good idea to go for as big as you can afford, I think 3-4 rats in a Furet tower is a recipe for scaredy rats who will be harder to tame. If you're getting kittens and do eventually want to use a big cage like that, I'd suggest a smaller transition cage to see them through the first couple of months while they settle in with you and get used to coming out.


----------

